# Whats next for Wi-Fi? A second wave of 802.11ac devices, and then: 802.11ax



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that blazing-fast routers based on the IEEE 802.11ac standard are finally entering the mainstream, intrepid engineers are busily cooking up all-new hardware that will make that gears performance seem quaint by comparison.

Thats not to say 802.11ac is about to fall by the waysideafter all, the IEEE didnt officially ratify the standard until December 2013. Its just that the chipsets capable of delivering all the features and performance in that standard are still in development.

You see, most of the first wave of 802.11ac routers were based on draft versions of the 802.11ac standard. While some newer routers, such as Netgears six-antenna Nighthawk X6, are implementing cool tricks to squeeze more performance from that technology, a second wave of 802.11ac routers will hit the beach in early 2015.

Read More


----------

